# How fast do GSDs learn?



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello,
I got my first GSD puppy about a 7-8 ago. He's 11 weeks going on 12 really soon.

I've started training him about 5 days ago and this is the progress I've made so far...

I've taught him to recognize his name, sit and come. We're working on down now. Are we at a good pace or pretty behind? I know GSDs are considered to be the top 5 smartest dogs, which means they learn very quickly. However, I don't know if the pace I'm at is considered slow or fast.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

That's good, but just remember there will be times where he's going to be a spaced out, excited puppy and will act like he forgot them all. Just keep playing, making training fun, and bonding.
Tricks like sit and down are okay, but the real progress is when you can do them around all sorts of distractions. Sounds like you're at a good place right now!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

training for 5 days and your pup sits, comes and your working
on down. that's impressive.


----------

